# 2011 NASP Nationals



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

I am not going to nationals, but I want to ask a quick question...How would I go about getting this into our local high school? They have a rifle team and all the other big sports, but not NASP. They even shoot bows during PhysEd, but they don't have NASP programs. Congrats on shooting in the Nats by the way...I would love to make it to one of the local events...


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Just try for a coach.... then go from there. i shot 277 today btw.


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey corpral. I shot nationals with my team. We shot a 3318, and 17th in the nation I reckon. But as an individual, I shot a 283. It was a blast shootin down in louisville.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

How was the nats? I shot in the state and scored a 280 or something. But for cost reasons my team wasnt able to go. I wish i could have gone.


----------



## archerace7 (Jun 3, 2004)

Designed for Archery in the Schools Program, the HybriMAT Prodigy address's the problems that schools encounter with standard targets, such as bounce outs, Expensive to replace, Expensive cores, to heavy.
The Prodigy works with any arrow speed up to 350 fps, with a dual center core system and our pat. pending hybrid construction. Based on our HybriMAT design for Olympic Style competition, we are introducing this target on Archery Talk, any member that is involved or knows someone that is involved in the archery in the schools program can receive a special deal. Contact us at [email protected] or call us toll free at 1 888 233 1976
The video below illustrates the advantages of the HybriMAT Prodigy


----------

